# Beautiful Betta Contest!



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I am hosting a new Beautiful Betta Contest! There is no prize, but the winner will get a congrats thread. The judges are me, epicbetta1224, and rubinthebetta. This contest starts today and ends Midnight after Sat. OK everybody? Starting posting pictures now!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How many fish can you enter?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I can never get a good photo of him
but here is my most beautiful betta Anderson Cooper:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

In my eyes all my bettas are equally as Beautiful;-) but because Ellis is a EE and that's considered to be a more fancy breed than a Veiltail, I'm entering him I hope Igneel won't mind lol


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

RimFire! :-D I love his color!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

You can enter only one betta


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I have permission to do this contest by the super moderator perseusmom.


----------



## Wynn (May 30, 2013)

registereduser said:


> I can never get a good photo of him
> but here is my most beautiful betta Anderson Cooper:


Wow I never seen such a tail before what type of tail is that? It looks like a flower  lol.

And my Boy Langston for the contest. I don't have an epic cool shot of him yet(Got a have decent one of him flaring though) But never enter never even have a shot at wining lol.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Wynn said:


> Wow I never seen such a tail before what type of tail is that? It looks like a flower  lol.


It's called a rose tail.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

wow i love his rose tail
it's so unique


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Everything looks great! Can't wait to judge!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Alois Trancy


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

My betta diva


----------



## hoofer (Jun 19, 2013)

*Indiana*

Here's a pic of my beautiful betta Indiana


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

here's my boy Celestial


----------



## Tsunami Prime (Mar 2, 2013)

I may as well enter my guy  

This is Nebula.


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Meet Phoenix!*

Hope you guys love him as much as I do!:-D


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

every ones bettas are beautiful


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Count Manzeppi, SIP (are we allowed to enter bettas that have passed?)


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great looking bettas. It's going to be a tough choice. Hope I can get my Elfy's pic up on time. Having troubles getting it loaded.

We're only allowed to post one picture?

If I can't get picture loaded, can my Avatar qualify as a photo?


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally I was able to load.

Here is my Elephant Ear, "Elfy".


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

remember the contest ends midnight tonight!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

registereduser said:


> I can never get a good photo of him
> but here is my most beautiful betta Anderson Cooper:


pretty pretty!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

the contest has ended! scores will be in soon.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! So excited to see the results! ^^


----------



## Wynn (May 30, 2013)

Goodluck to everyone


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can I enter, pleaseeee! I just bought my betta yesterday. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww, I was just about to enter. :-(


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

well... i will talk to the judges and see if you can enter late.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You guys are allowed to enter until midnight tonight. :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! Here's my boy Destin.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Where is your picture lebronthebetta?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry! Was busy at grocery store. 
Presenting my precious, Breme! (pr. Breem) He was just bought yesterday, so sorry if he's all droopy. He's still acclimating.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my HM boy, Fall Out. I know that you can't enter more than once, but it's just a different angle, because his colors are more vibrant. If only one photo is to be accepted, then make it the first one.


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

sorry kiara 1125 but your first picture will be getting judged the contest ended at midnight

CONTEST CLOSED


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Darn, my clock was off. lol oh well.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

well .... i will count your picture


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you sure?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yes... i will tell my judge.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't worry, I know.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

who is patriot, rubinthebetta? Is he new?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep! I thought I told you, though. You'll see him soon, though.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

remember to count the score for kiara1125


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

who won


----------



## Wynn (May 30, 2013)

Ickbeth said:


> who won


 I am wondering the same thing lol


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i am waiting to hear from my judge.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

the final winners are
in first place
registereduser!
in second place is
celestial!
in third place is
tsunamipride!
and in fourth place is indigo betta!
congrats to all of you!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

charislynne said:


> the final winners are
> in first place
> registereduser!
> in second place is
> ...


NO WAY!

I'm so proud, thanks!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yes way. congratulations!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! Congrats to all the winners!  Everyone's bettas were gorgeous!


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Pretty!


----------

